# 20 gallon Mahachai habitat



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Working on a 20 gallon riparium build,for my mahachais.I will be researching the actual plants and things these fish have where the come from,but for now my main concern will be getting them in the tank.So far the specs are as follows:

20 gallon tank.The water will be a little over half way as I want to have a bank of sorts and some plants growing out.

Substrate is natural colored gravel,for now.Once I pay some debts I will have money to mess with.For now this will do.

Plants for now is chain sword,crypt wendtii and some of my sunset hygro.Again,most of this will change.

Filter is a 10i for water movement.I will have something else in there eventually but I will focus on the plants doing most of the filtration.That and water changes.

This tank sits on a shelf in the living room.Because of the width of the tank,I have to sit it where the side is the front.Makes for a unique view anyhow.

I have a little lady in there right now,testing the water for me.I want to make sure the mahas will be happy in it.They are in the mac tank and the macs are not happy about it so they gotta move out.

Pics tomorrow,the lights are about to go out.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome! I love ripariums and paludariums!!! Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pics for Holly!
Like I said,its a work in progress,lol.I plan to net the pair and place them in there tomorrow.Filter media had been in my canister so its nice and yucky!I want to build up the sides of the shelf,to give a better illusion of it being underwater.Plus it looks akward sitting like that,so I have to do something.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's looking really good so far! (And the fish looks super happy - exploring all around in there!!) 

Did you just use a piece of wood that fits in the tank and then are using the tanks normal canopy and light? (I like that idea!! Most other ripariums are open top with all this fancy-pants lighting, which I could never afford.... I'm liking your method!!!)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I suppose its hard to tell,but its open.Ill get a pic of it again of the whole shelf.Its just a quick throw together,I hope it comes out in the end.I was reading that wisteria may grow out,and if so that would be cool.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That would be cool! I read that Anubias will grow out too, if kept humid... and some swords? I think a lot of plants will grow up and out if you keep them humid enough. Can't wait to see it finished!

*I hope you got your stuff in the mail today too!! Lol.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah all sorts of confusion,lol.I tried to send Walmart.com the money back,since they issued a refund.They were more worried about verifying an old paypal address though,lol.Meh its their money so you would think they would be more than happy to take it back.
'
Anyhow,this is what wisteria looks like grown emersed:
Hygro, Wisteria, Moneywort Flowers

I think the flowers are very pretty!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Awww, so did you actually get the stuff or no?

And, very pretty plant! LOVE the flowers! I'm sure the feeesh would love looking at them too, lol!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

So been awhile but though I would share my little jungle!There are fry all in it,about six batches.had eggs last night,today I think they may be hatched but its hard to tell.Anyhow,some fry pics as well,though they are pretty hard to see.


Top view of the tank.It looks alot different than the first pic!


What you see from the front.The filter is no longer running,the fry decided it was a great place for snacking,lol.


Also seems a great place for nesting.


Dead center,a young fry.They grow pretty slow.

I saw a few of the very first ones but by the time I grabbed the camera,they were pretty far in the back.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Looking good! (Did you ever put the dwarf babies outside to catch mosquitoes and bulk up?)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sure did!I should check on them one day.......


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol, yeah maybe.... (I'm surprised no cats, birds or raccoons go 'fishing' for them!)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The pond is similiar to the 20 riparium,whereas if they tried,they would be swimming.Its still shallow so no worries


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oooooooooooooooh, I thought they were in a bucket of rain water or something - lucky little feeeesh! Getting a whole pond to themselves! Get the new pond in and they'll have even more room!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed,just waiting for the men to dig mah hole.Then in the ground it will go,and the fishes will have a nice summer home!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice! Tell the men if they want fuds, then they better start digging!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that looks really cool


----------

